# New Kayak Shop/Instruction in Colorado Springs with Indoor Pool



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Welcome to the paddling community...*

Always thought there was a need for a shop in the Springs area! Wish you the best and welcome to the mostly above water side of things.....

TMCK


Keep the Hairy Side up


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I saw your guys' billboard the other day and had to laugh. The image of the kayaker and the words "Underwater Connection" don't quite mesh.  

Good luck. Hope the addition pays off!


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

FastFXR said:


> I saw your guys' billboard the other day and had to laugh. The image of the kayaker and the words "Underwater Connection" don't quite mesh.
> 
> Good luck. Hope the addition pays off!


 LOL..we've had lots of kidding around the shop about that. We also teach swim lessons here. Discount if you come in wearing your FRST shirt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

TenMileCreekKayaks said:


> Always thought there was a need for a shop in the Springs area! Wish you the best and welcome to the mostly above water side of things.....


Thanks Matti. TMCK is always my one of my favorite stops on my way to Westwater. Headed there soon so I'll stop and chat.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice to see, Scott! Congratulations on getting whitewater gear back in the Springs! Sounds like you've got a great lineup on the brands.

SYOTR,

-AH


----------

